# AC or DC



## pondrunner (Nov 13, 2018)

Can anyone tell me if I can put any wattage led lights on my 2008 deluxe ariens snowblower. Is it ac to the old light? Hi to all by the wzy. I am new here


----------



## RLange (Sep 13, 2018)

Most likely it is AC which will need to be converted to dc with a bridge rectifier. My readings were 11 volts ac at idle to 16 volts ac at full throttle. I used an 18 watt led. That provides plenty of light. But the only way to be sure in your case is put a volt meter on it.


----------



## pondrunner (Nov 13, 2018)

I never used a volt meter before but do own several. Do I start the machine and test at the light socket that is stock set on dc. What numbers will tell me its ac or do I set the volt meter on ac. Not sure. If its ac and I use a rectifier can I put two 27 watt led lights on the machine or what is too much draw?


----------



## RLange (Sep 13, 2018)

Just pull the leads off the light socket and test them. Yes the engine must be running. One is probably yellow which will be for your red test lead and black to black. Set your meter to anything over 20 volts ac. I am not sure how big a light you can use but 18 watts has been done successfully and it is plenty of light. Someone here with more experience in lighting can chime in but I would think it depends on how much voltage your stator is producing.


----------



## Chuckr (Nov 3, 2018)

I think there's more to consider than the wattage of the led. LEDs use to be just that...a diode. They just needed a dc voltage with a series current limiting resistor, the value depending on the voltage. Now they're a complex package that often has a built in power supply such as bulbs for the home (the PS converts 120vac to dc) or bulbs for a 12 vdc system such as a boat. These have dc to dc converters.
Cheapy systems like Christmas tree lights run the LEDs off of ac thus you see the 60 hertz flicker.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* It is DIRECT Current!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyhoo, ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## RLange (Sep 13, 2018)

So what did you find? On mine I found 11-16 volts ac


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Engine puts out AC. LED lights only work on DC so you will need a $5 part called a bridge rectifier. This will convert the machine AC into DC which will be something more useful for LED lights or hour meters.

Your halogen bulb works on AC or DC. It's a old style bulb. The electricity warms up the filament and it glows.


----------



## Ariens28SHOND (Nov 17, 2018)

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...ghts-led-lights-89.html#/topics/6602?page=122


----------



## SNOWJOE (Nov 18, 2018)

Ariens hydro pro said:


> Engine puts out AC. LED lights only work on DC so you will need a $5 part called a bridge rectifier. This will convert the machine AC into DC which will be something more useful for LED lights or hour meters.
> 
> Your halogen bulb works on AC or DC. It's a old style bulb. The electricity warms up the filament and it glows.


There are AC/DC led lights ..I used one which is a fog light for cars on mine, uses like 5 watts instead of 40 or 60 watts of halogen.. No flicker..bright....make sure it it says AC/DC......no bridge rectifier needed..


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

This is the wiring diagram from a 28 Pro, does anyone know what the DC charging output is? Could it power lights?


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

anyone know what the red wire DC charge is? Dont have the blower yet, so i cant test it. Im hoping i'll be able to run right to the LED's


----------

